# TORONTO | West Don Lands Block 13 | 31 fl | 14 fl | Pro



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Images from WaterfrontToronto

























*Location of Block 13 is top left centre facing the park.*









Link


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Was wondering what was going up across from Souk Tabule.


----------

